# Announcing Delta's twins! - new pictures 6/22



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

These are Enchanted Hill Delta X Enchanted Hill Marmot. They will carry the Maple Hill Farm herd name, but we haven't decided what to call them yet. The buckling was first to be born, and he was HUGE! Then, the little doeling slipped out behind him. Both babies are doing really well, and we're very pleased with them. Because we can (and will) repeat this breeding, we will be selling both of these babies once they are weaned. Pedigrees of both parents (as well as a pedigree for the babies) can be seen on our website (link below). The doeling will be offered at $250, the buckling's price will depend on whether we wether him (we probably will, but I'm having conflicting feelings about it). If he goes as a wether, he'd be $75. The pictures are from last night, and they aren't the best; but I wanted to get them posted. I'll update with some fluffier ones soon.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Delta's twins!*

Congratulations. They are sooooo beautiful.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: Announcing Delta's twins!*

toooo cute!!! Congrats!!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Announcing Delta's twins!*

They are SOOOOO cute! Congrats!


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Delta's twins!*

They are gorgeous babies! Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Delta's twins!*

Adorable!!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Announcing Delta's twins!*

:stars:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Delta's twins!*

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Delta's twins!*

Precious, congrats!!


----------



## Kristenkay26 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Delta's twins!*

:clap: Beautiful!! :leap:


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: Announcing Delta's twins!*

Congrats!! That little girls head looks tooooo big for her! She is so A-DOE-ABLE!!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Delta's twins!*

Thanks, Brenda, Kristenkay, and GotmygoatMTJ!
Yep, she does look a little "head-heavy" at the moment, but I'm sure she'll balance out as she grows. :wink:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Delta's twins!*


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Announcing Delta's twins!*

Congratulations!!! They are adorable babies


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: Announcing Delta's twins!*

Congrats!!! They are very pretty!!!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Announcing Delta's twins!*

Thanks, Randi, Liz, and Tori!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Here are some new photographs from today (6/22/11).
If the doeling doesn't have the black socks and black belly, but does have the black stripe on the topline and the facial shading, is she still chamoisee?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...how adorable.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, Pam!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So cute all dried off! 
I am not sure about her color I would call her brown with black toppling and facial markings. :shrug:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Haha! Too cute!!! I love the babies!!!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, Logan and Tisie! I actually ended up emailing Ed Kinser about the doeling's color because I wanted to make sure I got it right on her paperwork. Here's what he said, "They look great and both are chamoisee (or chamoise for the buckling). Sometimes the black trim will develop as the kid ages and I’m guessing that’s what will happen with the little doeling." It's what I thought because of the sire's coloring, but I wanted to make sure. So, that's what I'll put on her papers. I'll be looking forward to seeing how she develops - Delta's coloring changed a lot as she grew...


----------



## Goatmasta (Jun 22, 2011)




----------

